# DELL KM632 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo



## deeprav_99 (May 28, 2012)

Hi there,

I am planning to buy DELL KM632 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo. The Dell is quoting its price as Rs 2500. This pair is generally bundled with their Alienware and other Dell Desktops. I am impressed with the keys style and the standard keyboard layout.

The link for the product detail is given below: DELL Dell KM632 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo : Desktop Accessories | Dell

Please let me know if anybody has any experience working with this set. Also, Please suggest any good wireless K+M combo for desktop PCs.

Thanks,
Regards
Deeprav_99


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

have you bought this already


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 11, 2012)

No man. My Search is still On, but still this one looks good to me. May be i will finalize this in the end


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

Where are you planning to buy it from.


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 11, 2012)

I could not find it on any online website. The only one I found it on ebay.in but was priced very high. Otherwise, I did't not found it anywhere.

You can buy it by calling DELL Customer care or by filling online requisition form.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

I was unable to find it on Dell India website as well. Only accessory there is a mouse


----------



## deeprav_99 (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes Dell india does't not list them. 

It listed on DELL USA website I guess. Here is the link

DELL Dell KM632 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo : Desktop Accessories | Dell

But when you talk DELL India customer case and tell them model number( KM632 ) they recognizes it and also accepts it order on phone. The payment can done either thru IVR or online bank transfer.


----------

